
Bountii Launches, Aims At Better Price Comparison Shopping - danielha
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/22/bountii-launches-aims-at-better-price-comparison-shopping/
======
zach
Price search is a tough market with a lot of room for improvement out there,
so I think this is a great launch. I mean, Google is only so-so when you
expect they would rock the party at this.

In fact, if I funded startups, price search is one of those areas with enough
opportunity that I would fund one every year in that space until someone gets
something good going.

Now, so far I'm not seeing anything too hot from Bountii, but they have
launched (congrats) and I do like the results page.

But okay, one thing. This is totally one of those cases where the minimalist
front page sucks out loud. Because yes, you do want a simple front page, but
you also want to give people what they want from you right up front. Bountii
has got great product images and they're not front and center to arouse my
inner consumer? That's tragic. It should just have a few top products right
under the search box on the front page.

Congrats to the Bountii founders. Go have a Moons Over My Hammy and get ready
to really work some magic in the upcoming months.

------
mkull
Work on your SEO Bountii! A big source of your traffic is going through your
organic search rankings. Theres some very simple things you can do which will
give you a big boost. <http://www.websitegrader.com/wsgid/361302/default.aspx>

Rewrite your urls, eg: <http://bountii.com/search.php?item=ipod%20touch%208gb>
should be something like <http://bountii.com/ipod-touch-8gb>

Congrats on getting something up, you have a long way to go though.

------
brlewis
I really like how easily shipping gets added. I just ordered a kill-a-watt
through newegg using bountii.

------
mynameishere
If you could aggregate _user_ comments from different sources, that would be a
very nice thing. I go to amazon.com mainly for the reviews.

This sort of thing reminds me of just how _trivial_ the reasons for using, or
not using, a website are. When froogle renamed itself to google.com/products,
I pretty much stopped using it. Why? Because when I do a product lookup, I
want it as _fast_ as possible. That's the most important thing.

...notice that the "F" and "R" in "FROOGLE" are both on the left side of the
keyboard. Thus, I could type "FR" with my left hand and use the mouse to
select "froogle.com" in firefox's dropdown in the address box. Can't do that
with google.com/products.

~~~
far33d
Me too... I buy things on amazon mainly because of the large number of quality
reviews. I like to read the best and worst reviews, compare them against my
own personal priority list, and then purchase.

------
henning
too bad the word "bounty" is so closely associated with paper towels.

other than that, congrats for launching after taking on an ambitious idea.

~~~
Caligula
I have a brilliant suggestion for Bountii's theme song/catchphrase:

"The quicker picker-upper, Bountii!"

The rational being it surely helps pick up some great deals online.

